# Dallas welcomes Kidd.



## Cameron Crazy (Apr 25, 2006)

wow, this is some good stuff to hear. Dallas is going to like having him back. I can't wat to see how he plays here. 

What is everyone else opinion on this?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Improves them offensively even though PGs will sag off Kidd to double down on Dirk, because Kidd is so versatile as a passer (yes, in the half court too). 

Definite downgrade defensively because Kidd doesn't have the same footspeed as Harris, and Diop was a very important big they could have used against the likes of Shaq, Duncan, Gasol/Bynum, etc. 

It's a slight upgrade overall IMO, especially when you factor in Kidd's tremendous playoff experience and presense period. Though he may be a poor fit with their style, I'm still not sure. Need to see what Avery changes up.


----------



## Cameron Crazy (Apr 25, 2006)

EHL said:


> Improves them offensively even though PGs will sag off Kidd to double down on Dirk, because Kidd is so versatile as a passer (yes, in the half court too).
> 
> Definite downgrade defensively because Kidd doesn't have the same footspeed as Harris, and Diop was a very important big they could have used against the likes of Shaq, Duncan, Gasol/Bynum, etc.
> 
> It's a slight upgrade overall IMO, especially when you factor in Kidd's tremendous playoff experience and presense period. Though he may be a poor fit with their style, I'm still not sure. Need to see what Avery changes up.


As I was reading this I didnt understand the part where you said "he will not fit into there playing style". I do understand taht now, Dallas is more of a run and gun offense. We will have to see what kind of changes Avery will have to make.


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

run and gun? run and gun is kidds middle name...


----------



## Cameron Crazy (Apr 25, 2006)

Well, good. . I'm glad we agree.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

I didn't even think about Kidd not being able to use the #5 till I saw Ninjatune's avatar.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Yeah, he said he wasn't even going to ask for Howard's #5. Settled on #2 for his second stint in Dallas.


----------



## Cameron Crazy (Apr 25, 2006)

Howard deserves to keep the 5. Kidd will be good at rocking that 2 though.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

The Mavs have no front court depth. Even that Diddy DJ-Mbungle-Mosaa guy is gone.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

giordun said:


> The Mavs have no front court depth. Even that Diddy DJ-Mbungle-Mosaa guy is gone.


Yeah, I'm still wondering if Kidd could've helped Mbenga's production. Maybe Cuban will try to swing another deal this week? :cheer:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

While we seem to be short on bigs this team is truly ready to run. with JKidd at the helm teams may be forced to try to run with us. This all really depends on how Avery tries to operate. If he still tries to play too much grind it out D were fried. If we run 1st and then let Damp do his thing to close out quarters I think we got a real shot...you only really need bigs the last 3-4 minutes of each quarter any way in my opinion.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> If we run 1st and then let *Shaq* do his thing to close out quarters I think we got a real shot...


I just changed you to a Suns fan. :clown:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

xray said:


> I just changed you to a Suns fan. :clown:


LOL that is the way the Suns refer to Shaq. speaking of which...can Phoenix really run without Marion?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> LOL that is the way the Suns refer to Shaq. speaking of which...can Phoenix really run without Marion?


It's a wait and see with them (if I see this as our forum, I'll say "they think they can".) :clown:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

PHX will be able to run without Marion. Running doesn't mean you have to dunk the ball to finish. Jacking up an open 3 from the perimeter after fastbreak counts too.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> PHX will be able to run without Marion. Running doesn't mean you have to dunk the ball to finish. Jacking up an open 3 from the perimeter after fastbreak counts too.


yea but phx has 2 legit low post presences


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

VeN said:


> yea but phx has 2 legit low post presences


Correction: 1 legit FASTBREAK low post presence (is there such a thing?)

By the time Shaq gets down the floor, it's no longer considered fastbreak. :lol:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

yeah, Ive been thinking more about it...I actually think they can be more suited to run if Shaq truly doesn't care about his numbers.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> yeah, Ive been thinking more about it...I actually think they can be more suited to run if Shaq truly doesn't care about his numbers.


Shaq is openly saying that he's there to get defensive rebounds and quick outlet passes.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

edwardcyh said:


> Shaq is openly saying that he's there to get defensive rebounds and quick outlet passes.


yeah and when theyre up by 20 I believe him...what happens when thier down by 10 or in the 3rd game of a grind it out playoff series?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> yeah and when theyre up by 20 I believe him...what happens when thier down by 10 or in the 3rd game of a grind it out playoff series?


On the other hand, if Shaq is successful in rebounding and outlet passing, there really wouldn't be any chance of a grind it out game....

*IF *Shaq decides he has something to prove on offense, then... ignore my previous statement.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

edwardcyh said:


> On the other hand, if Shaq is successful in rebounding and outlet passing, there really wouldn't be any chance of a grind it out game....
> 
> *IF *Shaq decides he has something to prove on offense, then... ignore my previous statement.


Shaq is gonna spend the next 3 years averaging double digit rebounds and assist...he wouldn't even have to come past half court!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> Shaq is gonna spend the next 3 years averaging double digit rebounds and assist...he wouldn't even have to come past half court!


LOL...

That would imply Shaq is simply chugging the ball to the other half of the court....


----------

